# Re-wick Smok Nord coils: Wire and cotton



## akemp (10/5/20)

Hi all, 

This is not something I would normally do, I do not rebuild coils for pod systems, but since we are in lockdown, and no one seems to be able to sell coils, I stumbled upon this video on the internet:


Here, the poster is rebuilding the 1.4ohm ceramic Nord coils. I figured, I would like to give this a go, but unfortunately, I cannot buy the wire neither the cotton from a vape shop, since they are closed.

I went down to BuildersWarehouse yesterday in search for this wire, but they do not seem to have it.

My requirements are as follow:
Kanthal A1 0.4 28 - 32WGA wire.
Pure Cotton for wicking

Am I able to buy these at hardware stores and pharmacies (cotton), or is the wires and cotton used specific to vaping?

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (10/5/20)

akemp said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is not something I would normally do, I do not rebuild coils for pod systems, but since we are in lockdown, and no one seems to be able to sell coils, I stumbled upon this video on the internet:
> 
> ...



Kanthal is vape store only, Im almost 100% positive you wont find it in a DIY hardware store.
The only wire you will find is SS lockwire and at 0.7 mm its too thick and unsuitable for your pod.

The only source for kanthal other than vape shops is HDcabling on BidorBuy, but I dont know if they'll ship during lockdown.
https://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/282...istance_heating_wire_and_resistance_wire.html

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (10/5/20)

akemp said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is not something I would normally do, I do not rebuild coils for pod systems, but since we are in lockdown, and no one seems to be able to sell coils, I stumbled upon this video on the internet:
> 
> ...




Why can't you reuse the coil in there and just re-wick???
The other thing is if you don't have the same pad type cotton your going to have leaking/spitback issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## akemp (10/5/20)

Resistance said:


> Why can't you reuse the coil in there and just re-wick???
> The other thing is if you don't have the same pad type cotton your going to have leaking/spitback issues.


Would I be able to? It seems as if the coil is getting weak?


----------



## Resistance (10/5/20)

akemp said:


> Would I be able to? It seems as if the coil is getting weak?


If the coil didn't break it means the wire is still good. If the coil broke when you took it out then the wire would be bad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## akemp (10/5/20)

Resistance said:


> If the coil didn't break it means the wire is still good. If the coil broke when you took it out then the wire would be bad.


Perfect, thanks. 

Would I be able to buy 100% pure/organic cotton at a pharmacy, and use it , or is the cotton used very specific to vape as well


----------



## Resistance (10/5/20)

akemp said:


> Perfect, thanks.
> 
> Would I be able to buy 100% pure/organic cotton at a pharmacy, and use it , or is the cotton used very specific to vape as well



You can basically use any cotton you want or have at hand,but you are going to have a poor experience using it. 
As long as you understand this then go for it.


Resistance said:


> Why can't you reuse the coil in there and just re-wick???
> The other thing is if you don't have the same pad type cotton your going to have leaking/spitback issues.


----------

